# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  Alternatives to Oracle DB2?

## ronaldpeters

We are in the middle of some discussions as to what would represent a better alternative for Oracle, or IBM DB2. Has anyone deployed Tibero, we have this on a short list.

----------


## skhanal

You have to come up with a selection criteria including type of data, volume of data, skill set, etc. There are many open source databases available now, but they are geared toward specific needs.

----------


## alexau

tibero is not bad but not better then oracle

----------


## CarolinaK

> tibero is not bad but not better then oracle


In that case, I would still pick Tibero over Oracle. For one, Tibero 6 is half the price (license and support costs) of Oracle. In terms of features, one thing that really bored me with Oracle when I was at SAP is that I often got this error:

"ORA-12899: value too large for column", but with TmaxSoft's DBMS I never have this issue, mainly because it's digital key lengths are double Oracles length.

You can see full datasheet here: here.

----------

